# Bellator 44 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Saturday night May 14th, from Caesar's in Atlantic City, NJ, Bellator FC 44 takes place at 6:30 PM EDT for the preliminary and following 1 1/2 hours later the main card. If you want to compete against everybody else that signs up, just send me a pm to keep your picks on the downlow. Include *who wins each listed fight* (either fighter or a draw) and how they manage it (*KO/Tko, Submission, Decision or DQ*) by the time they start on Saturday night. 









Whoever gets the most winners right on (picking both the right guy and the right method) will receive 500,000 credits. If there is a tie, they all get that same prize. If someone gets every fight right on, the prize is doubled to an even million. 



> * Hector Lombard vs. Falaniko Vitale
> * Michael Chandler vs. Patricky "Pitbull" Freire
> * Brett Cooper vs. Alexander Shlemenko
> * Bryan Goldsby vs. Anthony Morrison
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD
> 
> * Giedrius Karavackas vs. Sam Oropeza
> * Jeff Lentz vs. Anthony Leone
> * Jamall Johnson vs. Randy Smith
> * Gemiyale Adkins vs. Jay Silva










​
Picks sent by:

limba
Bknmax
kantowrestler
dudeabides
UFC_OWNS
SmackyBear
Toroian
attention
St. Paul Guy


----------



## Bknmax

Hell yeah im in for this one


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm in for this one.


----------



## dudeabides

Thanks guys, surprised more people aren't into easy credits for watchin a little underrated MMA. I am sending my own picks since we only had three contestants (more can sign up by Saturday night if they want just send a pm) and kanto will have a copy of them tonight!


----------



## SmackyBear

dudeabides said:


> Thanks guys, surprised more people aren't into easy credits for watchin a little underrated MMA. I am sending my own picks since we only had three contestants (more can sign up by Saturday night if they want just send a pm) and kanto will have a copy of them tonight!


I'm down for my first pick'em.


----------



## attention

sent ya my picks :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides

Thanks for playing everybody, the Hector Lombard show brought a record (so far) pick 'em crowd:

The Results


Hector Lombard vs. Falaniko Vitale 
*Lombard wins by KO*








Right on: *St.Paul Guy, attention, SmackyBear, UFC_OWNS, kantowrestler, dudeabides, Bknmax, limba*


Michael Chandler vs. Patricky "Pitbull" Freire
*Chandler wins by Decision*








Right on: *St.Paul Guy, SmackyBear, Bknmax*


Brett Cooper vs. Alexander Shlemenko
*Shlemenko wins by Decision*








Right on: *Toroian, UFC_OWNS*


Giedrius Karavackas vs. Sam Oropeza
*Karavackas wins by submission!*








Right on: *Toroian*

Jeff Lentz vs. Anthony Leone
*Lentz wins by decision*








Right on: *attention, SmackyBear*

Jamall Johnson vs. Randy Smith
*Johnson wins by submission*








Right on: *...*

Gemiyale Adkins vs. Jay Silva
*Silva wins by decision*








Right on: *attention, Toroian*​
3 out of 7: attention, SmackyBear, Toroian
2 out of 7: St.Paul Guy, UFC_OWNS, Bknmax
1 out of 7: kantowrestler, dudeabides, limba

Bellator only lost one fight tonight! Goldsby vs Morrison scratched after weigh in troubles. But after adding up the totals... here we go! The winners tonight are in a 3 way tie between attention, SmackyBear & Toroian with 3/7 right on. Several people got one or the other (fighter/method) right but not both. Those three all win 500000 credits each for doing what they did. Nobody got the million by getting all of them right on by winning fighter and the method. The easiest fight to pick was obviously Lombard by KO/TKO, almost everybody saw that coming even if it took a few rounds. The hardest fight to pick was Johnson's amazing submission comeback. We might stop picking methods at a future event if Bellator keeps having this many fights that we knew about in advance, if you look at previous events you will see that their usual number is only 4 or 5. See you guys next week if you want to go at it again for the season finale!


----------



## SmackyBear

Sweet. Thanks for the credits.

I didn't really get the appeal of a pick'em until I completely picked a card and found myself refreshing the play by play of a Bellator undercard... I may need to start doing more of these.


----------



## dudeabides

Congrats, nobody outdid you even if your first one. :thumbup: I only got both picks right for the easy main event myself. You can feel free to play more Bellator pick 'ems they won't all be as hard as this one, the DREAM pick 'em in Japanese MMA will be even easier. Those are just pick the card contests for credits though, if you want it real tough join Strikeforce's pick 'em league or you could go paid and join the league for UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well I hope next week takes Bellator into the summer with a bang. After this we won't see any Bellator for a month. Not until the summer series.


----------



## Bknmax

Cooper took some huge shots from Shlemenko did not think it would go to UD


----------



## kantowrestler

Well there are somethings that might surprise you. Obviously Shlamenko gave it his best. For Cooper to hold off was a tribute to him.


----------

